# Pulled pork



## martyn c (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm doing pulled pork over the bank holiday week end, my daughter wants it wet, does anyone have a recipe for a cool not too spicy sauce that I can use , she doesn't like hot but doesn't understand between spice and hot sauce, ... thanks :)


----------



## sotv (Aug 24, 2017)

I've started using a dipping gravy, rather than a sauce that works really well with slow cooked pork dishes, just put the gravy in a couple of gravy boats or small jugs, and people either pour it over there pork themselves or just dip there bun into it, Can be a little bit messy and sloppy, but that is what outdoor cooking is about, I think? You get a bit of heat from the chipotle. personally I leave it out and people who like a bit of heat, spice can get it from adding the chipotle coleslaw, I serve alongside it, and they just put in there bun along with the pulled pork 

*Dipping Gravy*

Not my recipe, but one I use regularly from an excellent BBQ/Smoker book I have Pitt & Cue The Cookbook works really well with slow cooked meats in a bun or over a plate of meat. Bit of prep but a really tasty sloppy gravy to use with pulled pork, brisket, beer can chicken etc

Enough to serve 10 or more

Chicken wings 200g chopped
Chicken skin chopped 200g
Vegetable oil 10ml
4 shallots chopped
1 garlic clove
100g button mushrooms
1 sprig of thyme and 1 bayleaf
10g mixed peppercorns crushed
10g of chipotle paste (Sainsburys do a good one)
100ml of Madeira Wine
100ml White Wine Vinegar
500ml of Beef Gravy
500ml of Chicken Gravy (I use the fresh ready made ones you can get at supermarkets now, as I prefer it to powdered gravy in this recipe, but to keep costs down, powdered gravy will work).

At the end
100g Mustard (I use the Heinz Mild Yellow Mustard as English Mustard is too strong for me, depends how you like your mustard?
100g Butter

Roast the skin and chicken wings for 30 minutes @ 170C on a baking tray for 30 minutes until golden

Heat the oil and saute the shallots and garlic, add the chicken wings and skin, garlic mushrooms thyme and bayleaf, crushed peppercorns and chipotle paste until caramalised.

Add the Madeira and Vinegar then simmer to reduce by half before adding the Beef and Chicken Gravies, simmer for a further 30 minutes and pass it through a fine sieve.

Mix the butter with mustard and whisk it into the gravy and serve. The gravy can be done the night before and reheated and mustard/butter added once it has been if required.

Slaw recipe if interested?

*Chipotle Slaw*

This goes well with pulled pork in a brioche bun or a burger or just on the side of the plate with chicken or a rack of ribs,

Serves up to 10-12 people

1/2 White Cabbage Shredded
1/4 Red Cabbage Shredded
200g of Tinned Sweetcorn Drained
Grated zest of 1 lime
Juice of 2 Limes
Bunch of coriander leaves
150g Mayonnaise
25g of Chipotle Paste (Sainsburys do a good one)
6 Garlic Cloves crushed (I use cloves out of a jar that are pickled, easier to crush)
Sea Salt and Fresh Black Pepper to Taste
150ml Sour Cream 
150g Sundried Tomatoes (I use the ones out of jar and add a bit of the oil to the mix as well)

These 2 things probably not worth all the prep for just a few people, but if you have a good gathering, definitely adds something to a piece of pulled pork


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 24, 2017)

That's the problem with BBQ Sauce, everyone has there own taste.

I find a lot of the American Sauces too sweet, so I half the Sugar, but add a little heat!

I use Jeffs BBQ sauce and adjust to my taste.

Sorry I can not post it as you have to buy the recipe, which pays for the forum.


----------

